# Ahhh, winter lake trout ice fishing is coming!



## StihlyinEly (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey all:

I made a crack on the chainsaw board about taking a Husqvarna 41 in partial trade for lake trout guiding services, which is one of the things I do up here in Ely.

That led HittenSteel to suggest I mount some laker pictures down in here. Thus, this slideshow. Never mounted a slideshow on a site before, so I hope this works. Enjoy!

Amazingly aggressive and powerful fighting fish, perhaps the strongest of all freshwater fish through the ice. I'm not eager to hit -40, but heck, winter's gotta come sometime, right? 

Lakers on the lakes I fish average 2 to 6 lbs, with an occasional fish over 10. My largest to date was 21.5. One lake is motorized, the other a wilderness walk-in experience.


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 26, 2009)

Very Nice! Thanks for the pics. I usually make an annual trip to Lake Nippissing to ice fish. Won't be making it this year because of our 2 month old son. Those pics will help me get by. Beautiful country up there.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, it's God's country for sure. Nothing like being the only one out in the middle of a wilderness lake on snowshoes searching for tasty lake trout!


----------

